# You know what sucks?.....Digging Holes!!!!!



## Ekoostik_Hookah (May 4, 2008)

I had to dig a crazy ammount of holes today and it was back breaking!!!.
  Now im a young buck, but that work really sucks!!!!

I have dug holes before.....but not along the guidelines of making holes for a mj plant.....and depending on where a person is going to be digging; there is going to be mad roots, thick brown clay, sandy grey clay, good soil, bad soil....ect...  Its just a pain in the as$, and theres got to be a better way than im going about it.

I thought maybe some of us could share ideas on the best "Method" for digging multiple holes at a time.....?...Tips and tricks?....
 Also whats the best way to take out big roots?
Mixing different natural soil types?
 Yada..yada....??


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (May 4, 2008)

My Tips and tricks for digging holes would be:
 First is to bring the sharpest shovel known to man. ( not only does it dig well, but it will take out all the little annoying roots, plus some big roots if you work at it.

  A very good/sharp pair of gardening shears.( great for taking out rather thick roots.

 Now for the large roots, i have yet to find the best method....but what i use is a very sharp small hand saw with wooden handle. Its specificly for cutting wood, so it does a good job on HUGE roots.

   The worst part of digging random holes is all the roots you hit on the way down....if you have a good method of getting past thoes roots, you will move much faster when perparing your crop site.

 If you have any other tips, or ideas/tricks please post.
 thanks


----------



## lyfr (May 4, 2008)

1 of my worst memories was digging holes in the red mississippi mud...in the summer when it was dry.  ill agree with your assessment!  for roots i either try to dig around em and sawzall if i can get it in there.  or those 6ft steel bars with a chisel tip too chop em out.  No matter how you slice it, its *work* dude!  there is not enough weed on the planet to get me to dig in that stuff again...wait, strike that last comment.


----------



## lyfr (May 4, 2008)

ummm, pogo stick with a giant post hole attachment? ... and v8 engine


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (May 4, 2008)

haha lol lyfr.
 Ya i bet that mud sucked! Glad you see where im comming from, which im sure any person does who has dug holes in honor of Mj.

 LoL i know its WORK, but i aint getting paid cash for this work, just a lot of bud!! which i guess makes this work not so bad at all.....but either way you cut it....DIGGING HOLES SUCKS!..........lol


----------



## lyfr (May 4, 2008)

Ekoostik_Hookah said:
			
		

> , but i aint getting paid cash for this work, just a lot of bud!! l


  a fifty saved is a fifty _earned..._and you know it will be worth it in a few months.:watchplant:


----------



## Hick (May 5, 2008)

> LoL i know its WORK, but i aint getting paid cash for this work, just a lot of bud!!


...think of it this way..
If each hole only results in 1 oz of prime bud, average.... each hole 'made' you, or 'saved' you over $200. A 2 oz hole, is a $400 hole.. 
  li'l better perspective ehh?..

  "I" prefer a sharpshooter spade, carry a bastard file with you to sharpen it periodically. Mine has about 3 lbs of weight welded across the top of the foot pads. With a sharp edge and the added weight, I can chop a 3" root in two in one thrust.


----------



## CasualGrower (May 5, 2008)

I suggest a small utility tractor with a post hole digger auger....Dig a hole... move 3 feet, dig another hole )..... Kinda hard to guerilla grow that way, but for places you own or are aloowed on .. that is definitely the easiest )


----------



## Hick (May 5, 2008)

I have one of those famous "Mantis" tillers for around the yard. A fantastic little machine...


----------



## benamucc (May 5, 2008)

A 2 sided pick, a hatchet and NOT spade shovel, but the triangular kind.  The pick will do the hard work, and take out alot of roots and rocks.  You can get leverage with it that you'll never get from a shovel.  If you need to get serious, use a jackhammer.  Laugh all you will, but I've dug holes in frozen rocky mountains in January...


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (May 5, 2008)

Maybe I'm just Old-school, but a long-handled spade shovel and an axe are all I use to dig any hole. If it don't come out with the shovel, take the axe to it until it will.:hubba:


----------



## smokybear (May 5, 2008)

I've always just taken a shovel, a bottle of water, and a sweat rag and its game on! Digging does suck but well worth it in the end. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


----------



## BigTree420 (May 5, 2008)

smokybear said:
			
		

> I've always just taken a shovel, a bottle of water, and a sweat rag and its game on! Digging does suck but well worth it in the end. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


 

Same here...if theres 2 many big roots i just start digging the other way and fill in where the root is


----------



## FlyingNatural (May 5, 2008)

Hey hole diggers,
A word to the wise.... If you are digging holes in a unfamiliar area before most of the "spring awakening" has occured and vegetation has established itself,be sure to wear gloves and keep the wiping of sweaty body parts to a minimum.Digging holes can make you sweat profusely.I found out the hard way that some of the roots I was dealing with belonged to poison ivy or oak..I was wiping their oils all over myself when I was wiping off the perspiration  Recipie for disaster!!! I had it in the most prvate of areas and I was miserable for about a month,so be careful & stay cool


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 5, 2008)

Half a stick of dynamite and a pair of ear protectors


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 5, 2008)

Ive got a one man auger with an 8 inch attachment. the soil around here is sandy to clay and in savannah just very sandy. this tool used to dig three holes in a pyramid shape and use the shovel to loosten the rest makes quick work for digging and soil mixing. the only downside is that if you hit a big enough root or catch a big rock just right the auger will rip right out of your grip no matter how bannana hannded you maybe. its quiter than a weedeater and you can make a bigger muffler for it fairly easy with a mig welder.

its a pita to carry but an atv can really help out! i would always ride out as far as i could into the brush and plant at least 300yards from where I leave the atv. by the time im that deep into the woods theres no one around to see me carry it in. Ive done some thinking on what would happen if a ranger tried stopping me and i couldnt get away with an auger strapped to the atv and the best i could come up with was " im a geology major and am doing studies on ground compaction and soil composition in the area"...lol

believe it or not, time spent thinking of excuses is time well spent to me!

other than mechanical help ekoostik i think you got the right idea- and it sucks I agree!


----------



## SmokinMom (May 5, 2008)

I just use my backhoe, easy as cake.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 5, 2008)

> A 2 sided pick


Yup. A pick axe is what I was going to say too. The pick axe makes this job 5 times easier imo(if you have to use hand tools).


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 5, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> Ive got a one man auger with an 8 inch attachment.


 
I have absolutely no idea what on earth this is but it sounds rude to me.:rofl:


----------



## 85cannabliss (May 5, 2008)

:rofl:  i just use a folk to turn over the soil, and then mound my own soil mix on top, the mound will compress itself as it gets rained on, but will act as drainage in terential rain. first time for me tho, but ive seen it done and it works a treat.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 5, 2008)

Today I was out digging holes with my bare hands. But a shovel would definately be nice.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (May 6, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I just use my backhoe, easy as cake.


 
ya...ok... so which one of the rugrats do you perform slave labour on? ? ?


----------



## Tool (May 6, 2008)

how big does a hole need to be


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 6, 2008)

> how big does a hole need to be


The bigger the better. I usually just dig a hole and replace the soil with some type of potting mix. I'd say 1ftx1ft would be fine.


----------



## Hick (May 6, 2008)

I never dig a hole smaller than 2'x2'x2', preferrably 4'x4'x4', but seldom get the 4 deep.. .... Bigger holes, bigger plants.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 6, 2008)

> preferrably 4'x4'x4'


Mom...wheres that backhoe?


----------



## Mutt (May 6, 2008)

Oh don't whine....
I played in cow plop and top soil for 3 hours...mixing turning blending adding lime and perlite....I smelled like the bottom of a barn. You spend one day get things working that poor plant has to overcome months of abuse....animals, drought, rain, mold, bugs, and hide from rippers. 
Dig your hole and think about the end rewards 

j/k....I don't think I ever met anyone that "liked" to dig holes. oh and Hick are you diggin a planting hole or a midget grave 4' deep HOLY CRAP!!!! I am NEVER taking you geurrilla growing with me...be out there for days  while you sit in your lawn chair drinkin a cold one and telling me "it's not deep enough" and "your not doing it right"  while i need a ladder to get out it.


----------



## snuggles (May 6, 2008)

Mutt said:
			
		

> while i need a ladder to get out it.


 
How short are you Frodo? LOL. I second the pick axe, they take care of roots pretty easy. However if it is not guerilla get the auger going, or if you have any kids tell them they have chores LOL.


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (May 6, 2008)

word to the pick axe...
 Dont know why i didnt think of that.

LOL i know the reward is great! otherwise i wouldnt be in the middle of 400+ acres of thorn bushes,ticks,snakes,thorns,mud,and more thorns. 

 Thanks for the amusing posts yall, and great advice


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (May 17, 2008)

omg 19 holes dug the other day...........!!!!!!!!
 That crapola stinks!!! honestly back breaking work.....not to mention carrying in 6 bags of organic soil...

 Im going to be soaking in a tub for the next few days.....I yi yi


----------

